# Kale and Stilton Quiche



## Coco (Apr 23, 2003)

While we are on the topic of greens, I made a great quiche tonight that was a real winner.

Kale and Stilton Quiche
1 single-crust pastry crust for 9-inch pie pan
10 leaves kale
1/3 cup chopped Italian parsley
1/4 cup crumbled Stilton
5 eggs
1/4 cup half-and-half cream
1 yellow onion, sliced thinly
1 tsp fresh thyme(optional)
salt and pepper

Blind bake pastry crust until just slightly golden. In heavy skillet over medium heat saute onions in 1/2 tbsp butter until soft and golden, add salt and pepper to taste and 1 tsp chopped fresh thyme if desired. Boil kale in salted water until tender, and drain, squeezing out excess water in kitchen towels. Chop roughly. Mix together onions, kale, parsley, cream, Stilton and salt and pepper to taste. Add eggs and stir until eggs are incorporated. Pour into pastry crust and bake at 400 deg F. for about 30 minutes, or until centre of filling is set.

Posted by Coco


----------

